# Drawing your betta fish!



## thrsanne (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you have a betta fish you want drawn? Do you want a colored pencil rendition of his or her beautiful fishy face? Well, I will totally draw your betta fish! Free? Absolutely! The catch? There really isn't any. I'd just like to ask that you don't mind waiting a bit for me to get you your drawings, as I'm currently attending college full time, with a part time job and homework/life dilemmas on the side. (I'm sure many of you understand).

Unfortunately, I do not have any examples up for you guys, as of yet.. but once I get my first requests finished, I will! My drawings are a gift to you guys for letting me practice my skills on your handsome fellas.

All drawings will be drawn using Prismacolor colored pencils (for now). I may add some pen and ink in there or markers. We'll see. I'll surprise you. (You guys like surprises, right?) Eventually I may even move on to creating these images digitally, but a new thread will be made for that. For now, these will be photographed and uploaded here. 

*What I need?
*
- A photo of your betta fish. More than one photo is better, but if you only have one, that will do, too.

- A little description of your betta fish. Is the picture unclear? Let me know the specifics of his or her coloration! Also, what does he or she like to do? (I don't know I just like to get to know you guys).

*TWO SLOTS OPEN AT A TIME. ONCE SLOTS ARE FILLED, I WILL NOT LOOK AT ANY OTHER POSTS. 
(I'll be looking at my pencils and paper). 

SO, DO NOT REQUEST IF YOU SEE SLOTS ARE FILLED. 
(You may have to scroll down a bit for this, I'm not sure I can edit this post).*

*Slots:*
*1.* OPEN
*2.* OPEN

:nicefish:​


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

This is taffy, Taffy is my first half moon double tail betta. He has a white mustache that looks adorable even though he try's to act tough. He flares at the color red ( he really does ) and likes to greet me when I walk in my bedroom. He doesn't have issues with tail bitting now (he did at petco) even though double tail half moons are known for tail bitting. He also loves caves and flaring at tiffy and playing with bubble nests.


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Woot!

My late Neptune, please.

EDIT:

Oh sorry! I forgot to add the information! XD

He was a fiery, enthusiastic scale ball. Easy to love (IMO). He was so sweet! You'd poke your face up and he'd come right up to you and do a wiggle dance. He's was a koi-pattern delta tail, black splotches and orange on his head and back. He'd marbled out a little more before he passed (black and orange speckles on his fins) but you don't have to include that. Not an eager bubblenester, though; once he made half, forgot about it, and then ignored it later on. He never made one again.


----------

